# Making A 5 Liter Wyeast Smack Pack Starter



## peterl1981 (1/7/12)

hi guys how do i make a 5 liter starter do i just make 5 liters of wort at 1.040 and let it stir on stir plate or do i have to step it up... its all new to me but going on the mrmalty calculations i need 5lt starter



i have a big flask, all i need is a little advice..


Thanx in advanced


----------



## kelbygreen (1/7/12)

usually you would step it up. This way you wont need as big a starter. There is a calculator some one made or found on this site that does that. 

4 secs in searching gave me the thread  here it is Step calculator thread


----------



## Wolfy (1/7/12)

Smack the Wyeast pack, wait for it to swell.
Make 5L of 1.040 wort, sanitise/sterilise wort and flask/stirbar (if the flask is borosilicate you can do all this at once by boiling the wort in the flask).
Cool wort, pitch yeast, cover flask (aluminum foil works fine).
Place on stir-plate for a couple of days.

Since you are using a full pack you don't _have _to step it up - assuming the pack is fairly new and healthy - the inoculation rate is well within accepted ranges. However, you did step the starter (say by making a 1L starter first) you might end up with some more healthy yeast cells at the end of the process - which would be more useful if the pack is a bit old and the yeast in it might not be in the best of shape.


----------



## peterl1981 (1/7/12)

Wolfy said:


> Smack the Wyeast pack, wait for it to swell.
> Make 5L of 1.040 wort, sanitise/sterilise wort and flask/stirbar (if the flask is borosilicate you can do all this at once by boiling the wort in the flask).
> Cool wort, pitch yeast, cover flask (aluminum foil works fine).
> Place on stir-plate for a couple of days.
> ...



thanx wolfy i got one of those 5lt flask from kegking that you recommended, thanx again


----------

